# اشتهر



## emanko

لو سمحتم
هل يوجد فرق في المعنى بين "اشتهر"(بفتح التاء) و"اشتهر"(بضم التاء)؟ أعلم أن الأولى فعل مبنى للمعلوم و الثانية للمجهول، لكن أنا لا أرى فرقا في المعنى مثلا بين الجملتين:
أشتُهر بالكرم    - اشتَهر بالكرم
ما رأيكم؟


----------



## Sun-Shine

تختلف الآراء حول هذا الفعل
(هناك من يقول أنه لا فرق في المعنى بين  "اشتهر"(بفتح التاء) و"اشتهر"(بضم التاء
(لكن سماعا عن العرب فالأكثر استعمالا هو المبني للمجهول (بضم التاء

(وهناك من يقول أنه يجوز بناؤه للمعلوم (بفتح التاء) أو المجهول (بضم التاء
فان كان الشخص كنى نفسه بالكنية فقد اشتهر بها مبني للمعلوم
وان كنّاه الناس بها فقد اشتهر بها مبني للمجهول


----------



## emanko

شكرا جزيلا لك.


----------

